# Any tips on how to use Orks?



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

Recently I came first at a tournament I've been going to for the past couple of years and I recieved the $150 boxed set of Orks as part of my prize. So I decided to collect orks next. Anyway, I'm just curious about how to use them and what I should take. I got the codex and after reading the codex I wanted to theme my army to be 'pyro' ie. Alot of Burna Boyz. I also like the look of the shokk attack Gun(Who doesn't?) so I want to use one as well. Are there any suggestions about what to take in an Ork army? Will a 'pyro' ork army list good or not? what kind of tactics should I use? I've never played against orks and don't have a clue about how they work.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Orks are an assault themed army, and like all assault armies, they need speed and fire support.

Transports are a must. Burnas are a good unit, but you'll want to buy a battlewagon or maybe a looted wagon to transport them. They're just too slow on foot to get in to use those burnas.

You'll want to support them with with some lootas and some tough, fast squads like boyz in trukks or warbikers.

I'm sure the more experienced ork players here can offer some more detailed advice.

And on a side note, please reserve the thread rating system for threads you feel are helpful and well written. The ratings lose all meaning if they're just used to bring attention to your questions. It's not a big deal, just something to know.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

get the shock cannon dude ive seen him reak havoc ,, strength 2-12 ord weapon long range large blast = ouch


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Fortunately, Orks are retardedly simple to use-- an Ork is an Ork in close combat, and what he's actually supposed to be doing is purely secondary. A green tide of Boyz supported by shooty units like Flash Gitz or Lootas will overwhelm most armies with volume of attacks and number of bodies. A Warboss leading a mob of 30 boyz and a Weirdboy leading a mob of 30 boyz are definitely the core of any Ork army-- the Weirdboy is too good to pass up, and you've gotta bring a Warboss... it's unOrky to leave him behind. It's really just a question of figuring out how many mobz of Boyz you can stuff onto the table, and maybe support them with a unit or two in Trukks.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with Galahad on pretty much all his points.

The SAG does go a long way towards having a strong fire support base (especially vs marines).

I have never seen burnas fielded. Their transport takes up a heavy slot, they take an elite slot, they're expensive, and they're fragile. Not to say it's impossible to build an army around them, but rather that it's just difficult. You might want to try having 2 squads of them and a squad of meganobz all in battlewagons. Having a warboss will let you take one of the meganobz as a troop choice. Having a few groups of 11 boyz + nob in a trukk would be a solid backup, and lootas could provide support along with your SAG. As far as transports go, looted wagons are pretty subpar.

Usually orks turn to nobs with power klaws for their power weapon fix, and these hidden klaws tend to handle the job admirably. Similarly orks handle masses with their own massed firepower/assault (orks do horde better than anyone else) rather than relying on templates, so burnas simply tend to be expensive without really fulfilling a needed niche. For the cost of 3 power attacks on the charge that a burna gets, the same points in slugga boyz gets you 10 attacks on the charge. Which would you rather have, the 3 that ignore armor or the 10 that don't? Against anything but terminators the 10 will do the same job but be tougher to kill (2.5 orks with 6+ saves vs. 1). Also, a hidden powerklaw has a lot of ablative wounds to go through whereas every kill against burnas takes some power attacks away.

The only burnas I've fielded have been with my kommandos, and they tend to let me down a lot. 2 of them together give 6 attacks on the charge that hit on a 4+ and wound on a 4+ tend to kill a marine or two at best. In subsequent rounds the 2 of them together have only 4 attacks at str 3. In a recent game in 3 rounds of fighting terminators they never got a single kill. However, a powerklaw nob always gets his share of the action. He throws 4 str 8 power attacks even without charging, always good for killing characters and anything else.

So you can do burnas, just be aware that they're at a disadvantage as opposed to usual orky tactics.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

the core of my ork army is 4 mobs of 10 boyz with a nod with power klaw in trukks it 
comes to 580pts they work very well, my only tactic with my orks is get to the enemy 
as quickly as possable with trukks warbikes warbuggies wartrakks and deff copptas. 115pts for a looted wagon with a boom gun big shoota and grot rigger is a must too. The shokk attack gun is cool.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

:mrgreen:Thanks for the tips all.
I have compiled a list from what's mentioned and this is it:

*HQ*

Old Zogwart 145:mrgreen:

Big Mek 35
'Eavy Armour 5
Bionic Bonce 10
Shokk Attack Gun 60:mrgreen:
110

*Elites*

10 Burnas 150
Mek -

*Troops*

30 Boys 180
Nob 10
'eavy Armour 5
Power Klaw 25
220

30 Boys 180
Nob 10
Mega Choppa 5
200

30 Boys 180
Nob 10
Mega Choppa 5
Eavy Armour 5
200

*Fast Attack *

Deff Kopta 35
Buzz saw(counts as power klaw) 25
60

*Heavy support *

Looted vehicle 35
Boomgun 70 :mrgreen:
Big shoota 5
Grot Riggers 5
115

Battle Wagon 90
Killkannon 60
4 Big shootas 20 (Supa shooty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Red paint job 5
Deff Rolla 20
Grot Riggers 5
200

It equals 1500pts(hopefully). Any comments? Does anything need to be changed around?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks ok, but you really should post this army list over in the Army List forum, you'll get better responses from people used to picking over lists. We're here more for general advice and 'how do I do X with Y'


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't think Bionic Bonce's exist anymore. *checks codex* Nup, they don't.

If you want to go pyro, then a Big Mek on bike with a Burna isn't a bad place to start. I'd save the biker for my boss though. I reckon the Shokk Attack Gun is best though, with 'Eavy Armour.

I dunno about Burnas. Too small units, easy to kill, only one purpose: flame light infantry. as you'll only have about 5 to 10 Burnas in a squad, most o thm will be wiped out beore they can do any serious damage in close combat. 

Large Boyz mobz are great. Nothing will stop multiple units of 30 Ork Boyz, leaping into your face.

And I wouldn't take Zogwort. Not worth the points, just get a Warphead. It's pretty much the same ayway except for one power and a few extra attacks (which hopefully won't bribe you to charge him into a unit!)

What the hell is a mega choppa? Big Choppa?

psychomidget99

PS: In all other forums its an infringement of GW copyright laws to post points values directly, I dunno aboyut here. I'd be careful if I were you.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry, Mispelling
-Bionic Bonce=Cybork Body
-Mega Choppa=Big Choppa


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

As much as I like Old zogwort, I think the warboss would be a better selection.
BUrnas without a transport just aren't as effective as they use to be. Lootas or Kommandos I feel would be better.
The Heavy armor on the NObs can be dropped since you be able to take advantage of it until your down to the Nob and one boy. I would also consider dropping the squads from 30 to 20 and making the remaing boyz into a 4th squad of 20 or upgrade one of your current units to Hard boyz and place them in the battlewagon. Extra points would go toward more deff koptas or other needed things.
I personally don't like the looted wagon even with the boomgun. I feel two big gun squads 3 kannons in each would be much more effective at killing amor and they are probably cheaper in points even with extra grot crew and other upgrades. BUt this is your army so you can use what you like. My advice is just suggestions to consider.


----------

